
What is your communication plan if your internet service goes dark? - anigbrowl
Simple question: assume extended and widespread disruption to your internet service at the mobile carrier&#x2F;ISP level. What would you do?
======
PaulHoule
2 meter ham radio (maybe $150), antenna and cables (another $150) plus a 12V
battery and trickle charger.

~~~
countzeroasl
This was my answer. It's one of the reasons I became a licensed HAM.

------
jrnichols
This is why some people still keep dial up accounts with a larger ISP around.
I can imagine that even AOL might come in handy.

~~~
anigbrowl
The question assumes your ISP is unable to provide service, perhaps through
coercion.

------
dasmoth
If wired ISP, use mobile data.

If mobile, use wired.

If they're both down for an extended period at once, then there are probably
bigger things to worry about.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well that's the question I'm trying to find an answer to. In such a situation,
the need to communicate becomes critical to longer-term survival.

~~~
dozzie
_Food_ and _shelter_ are criticial to longer-term survival, communication is
_not_. You need to define what are you thinking about.

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm not going to have a semantic argument about this. I'm asking for advice
about communication, not food and shelter. If you don't have anything to
contribute, then we're done here.

~~~
dozzie
You got yourself an advice already: two independent connections, the backup
one being cheap to maintain. You need to define what are you expecting if you
want any more meaningful advice.

~~~
anigbrowl
Apparently you can't imagine any other kind of internet access beyond the
consumer variety. Other people had some more practical suggestions. Next time
I post a question like this I'll be sure to make it as tightly defined as
possible.

